# Anyone ever use a MirrOdine in the surf?



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm heading to Gulf Shores on April 8-10 and will be staying near the pass next to the FloraBama. 

I'm bring two 7ft rods both equipped with 4000 sized Shimano reels. I was wondering whats the best fish for me to target. I thought maybe using a MirrOdine in the surf might land some decent fish. Was also planning on buying some pompano rigs and getting some dead shrimp. What do yall think about fishing Gulp and other plastics?

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

New Penny colored 3" Gulp shrimp with a 1/2 oz red leadhead, should get you hooked up on some nice Redfish. A gold with red head Gotcha lure should get ya hooked up on some Spanish. Pompano rig with live shrimp or sand fleas should get ya some pomps. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Mirrodines are amazing for spanish, blues, ladies, hardtails, etc. Just work it super fast. I'd prefer a heavy spoon(1/2 oz), or a Gotcha, so I can cast it farther and retrieve it faster while still keeping it under water. Key for "trash fish" is to retrieve as fast as you can.

Pompano rigs or even a basic fishfinder rig tipped with shrimp should work great. I never use soft plastics because the spanish will chew them to pieces. Unless you're sightfishing red, but then they'll probably hit the spoon you're using for the spanish.


----------



## Wharegul (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used Mirro-lures for years down at Dauphin island and around Perdido pass. Usually i'll throw out a pomp rig then take my Mirro-lure and work it up and down the beach on either side. Like Joe said Spanish, Blues, Ladys and Specks all will take one


----------



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be using 10lb braid with a 30lb fluro leader... Will that work? 
I've seen some people say that you might want to use a light steel leader to prevent breakoffs.

Opinions? 

TIA


----------



## Wharegul (Mar 17, 2011)

I use 12# mono with a 20# mono leader. Haven't had a line cut before but have broken a few off.( I like to live dangerously)! 

Should be a good set up for throwing Mirro.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If you like your lure you should use steel leader !


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

pink jig head with white or cotton candy colored tail will catch flounder, pomps, reds or anything out there that swims. You dont have to cast out a mile either, they are much closer to the creek bank than you may think!


----------

